# xtrail mirror removal help



## Casey007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello
I have an 06 xtrail and need to get at the guts to find out why the electronic control only moves it left to right and not up and down. I see three screw on the bottom and I removed them but couldnt budge the mirror head. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You don't really need to remove the mirror housing to have a look at the motor which moves the mirror lens, as the lens itself can be un-clipped while the mirror housing is still attached. To do that, tilt the mirror lens all the way down, slide your fingers at the top edge of the mirror and un-clip the mirror lens. It is only held in place by 2 tabs (no screws). You will then be able to see the motor.


----------



## Casey007 (Apr 2, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> You don't really need to remove the mirror housing to have a look at the motor which moves the mirror lens, as the lens itself can be un-clipped while the mirror housing is still attached. To do that, tilt the mirror lens all the way down, slide your fingers at the top edge of the mirror and un-clip the mirror lens. It is only held in place by 2 tabs (no screws). You will then be able to see the motor.


thank you i appreciate your help


----------

